# What type do you think I am?



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

i'm pretty sure lambdadelta is an estp


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Blue Ribbon said:


> I'm a 9w1 in enneagram and I had someone tell me that the two cannot coexist in the same person.


??? That's as dumb as the people who say that 4 is Fi.

Cognitive type and enneagram do not overlap as concepts at all. So there's no reason for them to correlate unless you're only interested in stereotyping.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Fried Eggz said:


> ??? That's as dumb as the people who say that 4 is Fi.
> 
> Cognitive type and enneagram do not overlap as concepts at all. So there's no reason for them to correlate unless you're only interested in stereotyping.


That person was *me*! Whatchu sayin' dawg?! How dare yo'?!

Lol, nah. I agree they're different theories but there is an overlap but that doesn't mean you can't have a rare combination, it just means it's less of a common combination than another one.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry for the disclaimer, but I really suck at typing.

Earlier, I told you that I think you are an ENTP based on vibe, and I am sticking to this opinion after reading your questionnaire. I see Ne in some of your answers, such as what you said for question 1. Your answer for question 4 seems like typical behavior from XNTPs I have conversed with online in the past. And I do see Ti in your decision making, like what you said for question 2.

You seem intuitive to me, and while I lean more towards Ne in your case, Ni is not impossible. I do think that you should consider ENFJ as well, because you have such a strong Fe. Actually, my mother is an ENFJ, and some of your answers remind me of her behavior.

In my opinion, ENFP is not as likely. I pick up little to no Fi from you. And I perceive you to prefer Ti over Te.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Ronney said:


> You seem a bit too nice or something to be an ENTP


Never underestimate the Ne-Fe combo.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

i think you lean more towards entp than enfp. i was considering enfj but i looked this over and thought lol nah


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

_I hate having to pay attention to my appearance. I have friends who enjoy dressing me up and giving me makeovers. Fifteen minutes with them is enough to make me want to crawl into a hole. I also feel drained at events if there is no one I know there. Sure, I can appear very friendly but if it's full of unfamiliar faces, I'll feel drained very quickly. I hate going shopping and doing household chores. I can if I have to but it drains me so easily. _

This is me. I'm a solid INFP. I'm confused now. Sorry. Either way, I'd still go for xNFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Most likely an extrovert, definitely an intuitive and definitely a perceiver, so my analysis envisages the following possibilities:


Hypothesis a): ENFP
Hypothesis b): ENTP
Hypothesis c): somewhere in between


----------

